# What do you guys use for Music?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Due to the fact that Spotify has a major bug with JB and NEW playlists or songs won't stay downloaded I am trying to figure out an alternative. It is a shame because I really like Spotify. What do you guys use for music, specifically music that can be downloaded to the phone's internal storage. I am trying to steer away from my iPod.

Thanks


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Google music is what I use.. Twenty thousand song upload limit..

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> Google music is what I use.. Twenty thousand song upload limit..
> 
> Cellar Door
> 
> "Who are you people and where is my horse?"


Yea I guess thats really the only alternative, unless spotify fixes the problem. It just sucks having to pay for each song.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Yea I guess thats really the only alternative, unless spotify fixes the problem. It just sucks having to pay for each song.


You can buy music threw google.. Or install the desktop client.. And upload your library for free.. I have seventeen thousand uploaded... Haven't paid anything for Google music

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse?"


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> You can buy music threw google.. Or install the desktop client.. And upload your library for free.. I have seventeen thousand uploaded... Haven't paid anything for Google music
> 
> Cellar Door
> 
> "Who are you people and where is my horse?"


Yes, but you still have to pay for each individual song like iTunes...Spotify its 10 bucks a month for unlimited music


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Yes, but you still have to pay for each individual song like iTunes...Spotify its 10 bucks a month for unlimited music


If its music you already have on your computer....i.e...ripped from a CD or downloaded previously... You don't pay anything at all. Just upload to Google and stream it. Of course you CAN buy from Google too.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Google Music here


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

PowerAmp, but I have all my music on my phone.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Google Music - I have a good amount of music on my phone also. Cant get reception to stream from the good fishin' spots!


----------



## Fishraper (Jan 4, 2012)

Spotify


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Google music


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Google Music. Its so painless as far as shuffle and playlists go. I'm a killer steering wheel drummer with a brutal gas/brake pedal double bass.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> Google Music - I have a good amount of music on my phone also. Cant get reception to stream from the good fishin' spots!


Haha yea I feel you on that, there isn't very good reception for streaming music when I fish or snowboard in the winter so I need it on my phone. I just prefer spotify because I can get unlimited songs for 10 bucks a month...can't beat that. But this dam JB spotify bug is killing me. Looks like I will have to give Google Music a go for now...

The pain in the ass about using Google Music is I use an iPod in my truck, because I have a really nice Pioneer touch screen deck and I like being able to use the nice touch screen interface. When I use Bluetooth it just says 'BT Music" on the deck and I have to control it from my phone. So....I have to buy my music on iTunes. When I was out snowboarding or something I would just use my Spotify music playlists that were downloaded. But now that this bug wont let me download my playlists I have to resort to buying the music on iTunes and then upload it to Google Music. Spotify is so nice and I can get new music on my phone so easily


----------



## MacDaddyTMT (Mar 4, 2012)

Winamp - My cell phone rocks like it's 1999.


----------



## it2swbrown (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you looked at rdio or some other spotify-like streaming service?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

I usually just sing out loud

Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

vladimirhtg said:


> I usually just sing out loud
> 
> Sent from my Etch A Sketch


The other bonus to this method is you don't need earphones! ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clemson77on (Aug 22, 2012)

If you're looking for a good music streaming service, try Songza. You can pick already made playlists by moods or just exploring through genres. I absolutely love it. Its free and doesn't have any ads between songs like Pandora. I also haven't had any problems with the app itself.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I do not want music streaming ONLY, it needs to be something that can download music to the phones internal storage as well. Thanks for the help but it seems like Google Music is the way to go for now, at least until Spotify is fixed


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mort player, because it reads by directory structure and not by music tags or every file on your external storage. http://www.sto-helit.de/index.php?module=page&entry=mpa_overview&action. Guy that develops it has been building it since the Windows Mobile days.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Mort has a great audio book reader too ^

For my music I use google music, sky.fm, and pandora. Although pandora I find if you start "liking" certain songs it does more harm than good. For some reason I get a lot of dane cook on my rap station? lol


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

hlaalu said:


> Mort has a great audio book reader too ^
> 
> For my music I use google music, sky.fm, and pandora. Although pandora I find if you start "liking" certain songs it does more harm than good. For some reason I get a lot of dane cook on my rap station? lol


I used to use Pandora, then I switched to Slacker & I've been much happier.

The initially switched because Pandora started giving me stupid songs. Like R&B crap on my metal channel. The second reason was because the Pandora widget ALWAYS ran in the background.

Now, biggest reasons I like Slacker over Pandora is because you can 'like' an artist, OR just the song AND you can unlike what you liked before. You can also ban an artist, or songs. My playlists are much better on Slacker compared to Pandora.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Now, biggest reasons I like Slacker over Pandora is because you can 'like' an artist, OR just the song AND you can unlike what you liked before. You can also ban an artist, or songs. My playlists are much better on Slacker compared to Pandora.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4


 You can do all this on Pandora

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

I use Google Music to upload and buy music but I use doubletwist to play music it can share music over wife to my xbox or a ps3 or apple to it might even stream over blue tooth haven't tried it yet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> You can do all this on Pandora
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's good to know. I left Pandora at least a year or two ago, so things must have changed for the better since then.

I'm happy with slackers music selection for my channels, so I'll probably stick with it. Pandora snoozed & they lost me.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I found that with Pandora it repeated the same damn songs if I skipped quite a few of them. Slacker seems to always give me new songs and doesn't repeat songs. That is why I signed up for the Slacker Premium


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Haven't used it, but doesn't rhapsody offer offline playing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Haven't used it, but doesn't rhapsody offer offline playing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep it does

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

